# MAVIC Ksyrium SLR or SLS?



## Fitmiss

I am purchasing a women's Cannondale DI2 EVO. I have been riding with the older Ksyrium SL wheels on my current bike and love them. I thought that I would "up" the wheels this time by going to the SLR wheelset. The SLRs are actually heavier than the SLS wheelset so what is the advantage? I know the rear wheel has a combo of aluminum and Carbon spokes.

There is close to a $500.00 difference which I could possibly justify if there were some real advantages. I read nothing but good reviews on the 2013 SLSs.

Opinions?


----------



## Zen Cyclery

There is going to be no real world difference between your current wheels and the new ones. I really wouldn't consider that much of an upgrade. 

A custom option would free you from proprietary parts and allow you to build a wheelset that is specific for you.


----------



## jpaschal01

There are about 5 current threads at the top of this section with 100's of reasons you don't want Mavic wheels. Do a little browsing through those then go get some good custom wheels made.


----------



## Fitmiss

I have been riding with Mavic SLs for the past 8 or so years and have been happy with their performance. I have traveled with 3 Mavic spokes over the years and have never used one of them.

I am not interested in a custom wheel. If you can recommend a better commercial wheel than the Mavic SLS or SRS, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## PaxRomana

I have never had a problem with Mavic wheels. I have owned many sets over the years. I currently own the CC SLR, Ksyrium SLS, R-Sys SL, and a set of Aksiums. 

On the other hand, I've melted both Enve and Reynolds wheels. They are both nice wheels, but better as tubulars than clinchers. 

YMMV.


----------



## tvJefe

People love to bag on Mavic, but I really like my set of SLS. I'm not sure what real advantage you are going to get with the carbon spokes on the non-drive side of the rear wheel only (the difference between SLS and SLR), which is why I opted for the SLS.

It looks like the slight difference in weight is due to the front hub. It's carbon on the SLS and Aluminum on the SLR.

The SLS are light, stiff, brake well; and it doesn't hurt that they look really, really cool.

Don't let the mavic haters bring you down. Not everyone is a custom wheel snob.


----------



## tednugent

Didn't some people have issues with the carbon spokes breaking and availability, or lack thereof availability of the replacement spokes?


----------



## Fitmiss

tvJefe said:


> People love to bag on Mavic, but I really like my set of SLS. I'm not sure what real advantage you are going to get with the carbon spokes on the non-drive side of the rear wheel only (the difference between SLS and SLR), which is why I opted for the SLS.
> 
> It looks like the slight difference in weight is due to the front hub. It's carbon on the SLS and Aluminum on the SLR.
> 
> The SLS are light, stiff, brake well; and it doesn't hurt that they look really, really cool.
> 
> Don't let the mavic haters bring you down. Not everyone is a custom wheel snob.


I didn't see any advantages which is why I asked. I think I'm sold on going for the Ksyrium SLS wheels. I know my shop will back me if there is a problem anyway.

Thanks for the feedback. I have no intention of getting custom wheels at this time.


----------



## ergott

Fitmiss said:


> I am not interested in a custom wheel. If you can recommend a better commercial wheel than the Mavic SLS or SRS, I am open to suggestions.


The Shimano wheelset lineup is better all around. They have better hubs, the rims have a good weight/aerodynamic balance and the spokes aren't fat aluminum spokes which offer nothing to improve the wheels and actually make them less aerodynamic.


----------



## jpaschal01

ergott said:


> The Shimano wheelset lineup is better all around. They have better hubs, the rims have a good weight/aerodynamic balance and the spokes aren't fat aluminum spokes which offer nothing to improve the wheels and actually make them less aerodynamic.


Very true. I'd also look at Fulcrums before Mavic. Or some of the builders that are using readily available parts that customer builders use to produce more mass-marketed wheels like these:
2013 Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling for $650

D'Huez - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels for $725

or any number of options from Products for $500 to $800. 

When comparing, $1150 for the Mavics doesn't seem like a very good deal.


----------



## tvJefe

Pro Wings are functionally no different than most other sneakers. Yet a lot of people still spend the money on Nike or Adidas. (I'm one of them - New Balance, actually) The world is a crazy place.


----------



## PaxRomana

jpaschal01 said:


> Very true. I'd also look at Fulcrums before Mavic. Or some of the builders that are using readily available parts that customer builders use to produce more mass-marketed wheels like these:
> 2013 Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling for $650
> 
> D'Huez - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels for $725
> 
> or any number of options from Products for $500 to $800.
> 
> When comparing, $1150 for the Mavics doesn't seem like a very good deal.


While I think that, at retail, Mavic are grossly overpriced, are you seriously comparing Boyd (?????) and ROL (who?) with Mavic? I mean, really. Many top races have been won with Mavics. Please stop comparing no-name Chinese rims re-branded as Boyd or whatever with European-made Mavics.


----------



## jpaschal01

PaxRomana said:


> While I think that, at retail, Mavic are grossly overpriced, are you seriously comparing Boyd (?????) and ROL (who?) with Mavic? I mean, really. Many top races have been won with Mavics. Please stop comparing no-name Chinese rims re-branded as Boyd or whatever with European-made Mavics.


Yes I am. Country of origin doesn't mean anything. And the riders that win rarely win because of the wheels they are riding. Just because Mavic has the $$ to pay people to use their wheels doesn't make them anywhere worth what people pay for them.


----------



## tvJefe

But you would agree that pros would not ride, and win, on junk wheels, yes?

Overpriced is a different issue than poor quality. And, as I pointed out, some people would rather pay a little more for a tested, tried and true name brand than go for the bargain (albeit similar quality) product.

There are definitely some people out there that say that Mavics are junk wheels. A few of those people are wheel builders. One theory could be that custom wheel builders truly know wheels better than everyone else and can see the flaws that others cannot. Another theory is that they are trying to stay in business.


----------



## coachboyd

PaxRomana said:


> While I think that, at retail, Mavic are grossly overpriced, are you seriously comparing Boyd (?????) and ROL (who?) with Mavic? I mean, really. Many top races have been won with Mavics. Please stop comparing no-name Chinese rims re-branded as Boyd or whatever with European-made Mavics.


We should race then, I'll use my wheels and you can use whatever wheels you would like.

And just for the record, our rims are not Chinese rebranded, we have never used rims that were made in China. For this year we have our own moulds on all our rims, you will only find them on our line, definitely not a Chinese "re-brand".


----------



## Dexty

Going with the SLR's myself after the same dilemma (SLS or SLR). No difference, they just look much nicer to me, Matt black, look like the new R-Sys. Personal preference really. Wish I could be more practical rather than going for looks!!!!!haha #expensivetaste!


----------



## ergott

coachboyd said:


> We should race then, I'll use my wheels and you can use whatever wheels you would like.
> 
> And just for the record, our rims are not Chinese rebranded, we have never used rims that were made in China. For this year we have our own moulds on all our rims, you will only find them on our line, definitely not a Chinese "re-brand".


I wouldn't take him up on that. The guy is fast.

I haven't ridden his wheels, but I did inspect them in the flesh. The rims and hubs are unique to Boyd and are real high quality stuff. I wouldn't begrudge a lost sale to him at all.


----------



## Jthomasolsen

Im an average sized rider with MAYBE slightly above average power output and managed to break that fancy white spoke (of course) on the rear wheel after 638 miles of use. 

2013 SLSs. Bummer.


----------



## tvJefe

In the interest of full disclosure, I also broke a spoke last week after about 1100 miles on my 2013 SLSs. Was anticipating a pain in the butt/long wait after all the comments about proprietary spokes, etc. Bike shop had me back on the road in about an hour - for $20 parts/labor.


----------



## SauronHimself

Shimano, ROL, and Boyd all make commercial wheels of better quality for less money, and they don't use hard-to-find proprietary parts.

@PaxRomana: The sole reason you see so many Mavics in the pro scene is because Mavic is smart at marketing and better at spreading their logo feces than everyone else. Budweiser has the same mentality, but that doesn't mean they make the best beer.


----------



## skinewmexico

Is Mavic still making the skinny wheels?


----------

